# feeding instructions



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello,

My pup is 2 months old today, so first of all Happy Bday to her! 
I feed her dry food and couldn't quite understand the package label on how much she should eat. I know she has to eat 3 times a day, but my question is, how much eat time?

Can anybody help? 

Thanks,


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Shany, Welcome to the forum. 

First off your breeder should have given you a puppy pack with feeding guidlines = what to feed and how much, also when your pup was last wormed and useful information like that. So can i suggest you contact your breeder and ask him/her for the information.

Secondly, you are not the only one to find the guidelines on the back of feed confusing.. They are a guide line only, and cover many different breeds so are very unspecific. My pup came home on 3oz of kibble four times a day. You need to be increasing the amount of feed usually every 2 weeks as the pup grows. All of this is trial and error as every puppy is different. LOOK at your puppy, he is the best guide line. If he is loosing weight increase the food slowly untill he looks at a good weight. Likewise if he is too fat reduce feed. Some Vizslas burn off calories very fast and will eat double what another vizsla will eat - just like humans.

Your breeder is a good place to start as she should know what quantities your pup was having when weaned, then you can take it from there.


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! I just called the breeder I got her from and received some guidelines.
One thing she said about Vizslas is that they don't pig out. They eat whatever they need, not more not less. My pup is definitely not fat and I don't plan on turning her into a beached whale, nor into an anorexic model, that's for sure.

Thanks guys, I really love this forum!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, our 7 month old loves her food and always has. I am pretty sure she'd pig out if we let her. One morning she got fed twice because my husband didn't know I already fed her, and she was equally excited about eating the second portion as she was the first!

When she first came home at 8 weeks we fed her about a cup and a half a day, then increased that to 2 cups a week or so later. By 12 weeks she was eating 3 cups a day and is still eating that amount. We haven't had to increase it again. She has grown well and gained weight well.

So, while there are general guidelines every pup is different. Like hotmischief said go by their appearance and increase or decrease food based on appearance.

Enjoy that puppy! They grow way too fast.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I totally disagree with your breeder...my vizsla is like *lilyloo's *, will and has eaten until he is sick. I know quite a few vizslas that are very greedy, just like I know of several that are very picky eaters. They are all different.

Glad your breeder was supportive.


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright.. I get the point. My Milo does like her food. Figured it was because she is soooo energetic, but I don't want her eating more than she should. I'll take your advice regarding the one and a half cup a day and see how we go from there. 

The more people I've asked, like my breeder, the Vizsla club owner, the trainer, the vet, they all came up with different explanations and advice. Same thing happened when I asked about crate. So right now, with your help, I'm trying to figure out a way that would work best for my pup. 

Thanks for all the support!


----------

